# Stairs for Our New Haus



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Sketchup first - the Plan*




























My wife and I built out new house last year and I decided that I would make the stairs. I am a fan of Greene and Greene and admire the Hall Bros. work on staircases so I designed the stairs in the "GnG" style. It's going to be a big project to work on in evenings and spare time, but I have more time than money - so that works out.
The stock is all air dried Black Walnut with Mountain Mahogany accents. Rails run from 1" to 3 1/2 " thick - I designed the paneling for the wall, but will focus on the stair to start. Lotsa Mortise and Tenenon work and tricky fitting, but the house is square and I'll just take it "one step at a time…" I'm starting on the upper landing "cattle guard" first and have started roughing out the pieces - should have a test fit later this week. - its going to be a fun project, have been looking forward to it!

Schroeder


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Sketchup first - the Plan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look beautiful. One thing to be aware of is that stairs, especially the railings, have some fairly stringent code requirements, so that infants can't squeeze through and fall over the edge. Your top railing may end up needing to be improved at the bottom where the open space is.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Upper Cattle Guard*



















So… Been working on the landing (AKA "Cattle Guard"). I can see right away that….This is going to be a big project for me. Many complex joints, but more than anything else is lotsa sand - Dark wood is unforgiving - I'm going to pin all the joints and cover with Mountain Mahogany plugs in the G~n~G style - they compliment the Walnut and cost nothing compared to Ebony. It's a good start! I know the carcass doesn't meet code, but we don't have any kids and the only place there is potential is on the landing - there is a 5 1/2" opening between rails. It'll work until after I'm dead. 
The next big decision is trying to figure out the round-overs. I don't want any sharp edges, but the joints require a lot of thought before I just start rounding over - So far Great Fun!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Upper Cattle Guard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Schroeder. I like the look.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Upper Cattle Guard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson, It is turning out to be quite the project…


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Dry fit the "Cattle Gaurd"*



















Dry fit - looks good so far! This is the most technical portion, everything will line up off the upper railing, but so far, so good…

Feels like I'll finish around October 2012….

Schroeder


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

schroeder said:


> *Dry fit the "Cattle Gaurd"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Walnut?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Dry fit the "Cattle Gaurd"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Schroeder. Careful on the stairs.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Dry fit the "Cattle Gaurd"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks beautifull nice fire place


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Dry fit the "Cattle Gaurd"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A kind of oriental look to the design I love it. Alistair


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*First Stair....*




























So am building this staircase "one step at a time…" ( sorry for that) - Am literally building the stair case as several individual woodworking projects. I'm not sure how the Hall Bros. did it, but I am making 5 separate sets of stairs and railings. Each set encompasses two stairs and the railing. Each is attached as a separate component. So far, lotsa fun, but I don't think I could do it without Sketchup - I'm just not smart enough. I rebuilt this section once, to get all to fit properly. - cut the step twice but was still too short,. The planning is the most complex. There are many offset mortise and tenons, differing thicknesses and the final finish is going to take some thought… but, all n all - it's all worked out well ….so far - looking forward to the final!

Schroeder


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *First Stair....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Great looking. It's going to be fantastic.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *First Stair....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson, I'm going to put the test to Cronks Walnut supply on this one!


----------



## oicurn2it2 (Nov 22, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *First Stair....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im jealous. fine work, and i bet that is fun


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Stairs Starting to Come Together*

Rough - fitted the second set of stairs and ready to start patterning them for the rest them…sanding! everyting going together well, some minor adjusting/lineup will be needed for final fitting.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Stairs Starting to Come Together*
> 
> Rough - fitted the second set of stairs and ready to start patterning them for the rest them…sanding! everyting going together well, some minor adjusting/lineup will be needed for final fitting.


Schroeder: Those are coming together real nice. Really beautiful;


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Stairs Starting to Come Together*
> 
> Rough - fitted the second set of stairs and ready to start patterning them for the rest them…sanding! everyting going together well, some minor adjusting/lineup will be needed for final fitting.


That is awesome! What a big project, good on you for making it happen. It's going to be quite the showpiece.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Batching the parts....*

What a mess! - Batching out and cutting Tenons and Mortises - Lots of wood left over for later small projects!
Sloooow,...but steady! - They are getting there!

Schroeder


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Batching the parts....*
> 
> What a mess! - Batching out and cutting Tenons and Mortises - Lots of wood left over for later small projects!
> Sloooow,...but steady! - They are getting there!
> ...


Great looking job.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Batching the parts....*
> 
> What a mess! - Batching out and cutting Tenons and Mortises - Lots of wood left over for later small projects!
> Sloooow,...but steady! - They are getting there!
> ...


I ditto what Karson said. Karson I like you signature message.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Dry Fit - #1*














































I can't believe I cut this stuff completely trusting Sketchup and my ability to measure! - And it fits like,....well, like it's supposed too! - ( and a nigh compliment to my builder for making things square!).

Dry fitted all but the last stair - once thats done, the "sanding begins" - if you've worked with Walnut, you know its an unforgiving bitch that shows every blemish or planer mark. Many thanks to Cronk for allowing me access to the Walnut pile! I used every nasty knotty/wild grain piece that I came across - I want the wood to speak for itself. I filled the viods with epox and sanded down - one more step done….

Schroeder


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there going to be a top rail for this? So far this is looking great, I would love to see the finished product when it is done.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schroeder that is some mighty fine looking wood. Cronk has been a bad boy keeping all that great wood for himself.

Glad he was willing to share.

You have some great friends.

Beautiful set of stairs.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good looking railing. VERY nice workmanship.

Lee


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome. makes me wish I had stairs in my house.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that your first post on this blog was 34 days ago. You are moving along nicely! Looking good too!


----------



## cronk (Feb 11, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fun thing is that 10 years ago he hardly knew how saw a board straight with the table saw. Mark has consistently amazed me as he reaches for higher levels of projects just for the challenge. The Gnarley Woodshoppe gets kind of interesting some days as you might imagine -but always fun.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all! (especially Cronk  - The project is coming together nicely. I am finding a new respecet for the Hall brothers - many of the techniques they used aren't clear until you use them - what great craftsmen! I'm surprised how fast it's coming together, working on it weekends and evenings. Hopefully, I'll fit the bottm part of the rail to the newel post and wrap the post this weekend, then "sanding sanding sanding" I plan on pre-finishing each part and assemble on site. The most fun project I've worked on! (guess I say that with every project tho…)

Schroeder


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Dry Fit - #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This railing and stairs looks great!!! I bet this thing will be mighty impressive when its all done!

Respect!


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*



















Everything is finished with 2 coats of sealer and 3 coats of semi-gloss poly. I "should" have the treads, cattle guard and handrail portion up next week - ….sanding Walnut….sucks! (thanks for your help Cronk). Here is what a pile of stairs looks like….

Schroeder


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Looking real good, dude.

Lee


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good in the pile, will look even better in the house.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that nothing is getting all scratched in that pile.

Looking great.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a beautiful rail!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 24, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelent! Its going to be amazing and thanks for including the Hog for size comparison


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Two Gallons of Finish and I'm ready to put up 1/2 the stairs.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't expect any less of a staircase project from you. It's magnificent. Was the first half-rail down from the cattle guard so that it ended on a full rail at the bottom? With all your other furniture in the new house/haus, you should give tours and sell tickets. If I ever build my bungalow, I'm definitely going to have to learn SU. Thanks for the constant inspiration to get back into the shop.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

*Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*

½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).

Schroeder


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


That is an impressive task! Looks great!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


This is being a monumental work.

Your choice of walnut grain pattern is paying out with beauty. That wood speaks for itself: terrific.

NIce design.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Beautiful staircase with great choice of wood. There will be no sliding down this bannister!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Looking great! I like your design.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Wow: It's coming together great. Beautiful.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


looks great…well done


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


*but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for*
Man, I get that. It drives you nuts when you can't stop seeing a spot you feel you messed up on. This house has a lot of rich wood going on. Nice to see something different…........


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Beautiful!
That customer of yours is a tough sell. I have one just like him.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Like!


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Wow that is really remarkable!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


This is beautiful beautiful work with amazing wood. The thing I can't help but think is how this does not meet code . It does not have a continuous hand rail and parts of it appears not be 35" high to the nose of the tread unless there's more to come after you lower hand rail system is completed, I would be concerned about the liability involved even if your local building department will never see it.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Thanks all - I appreciate the kind words - looking forward to seeing it finished out….

Jim I understand your concern for the rail meeting code, but my house is built, I don't need any inspections anymore, and really…., I could put up 3 strand Bob-wire and the County would have nothing to say about it. The rails are slightly less height than code, but plenty high and stout for safety - on the off chance we had to sell the house, I can always put up a continuous rail on the wall side or retro fit an addition - but thanks for your concern.

Schroeder


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 25, 2011)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


WOW. I love it. Great work.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


This is looking beautiful.

VERY nice job.

Lee


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


Outstanding! That is a first class balistrade. 
I was also thinking the same as Jim, but it's your home and your choice. Just be careful.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

schroeder said:


> *Half way Point - Makes Me More Nervious than when I got Married!*
> 
> ½ Done! - Whoop-Whoop!. I often wonder what people who are also insomniacs, but without a shop do in the wee hours of the morning, o-well, this is what's been keeping me up nights. The stairs are coming along nicely. Two coats of sealer and three coat of semi-gloss poly. There are some spots in the railing that I'm not happy with, but everyone keeps telling me "I'm the only one who will know…" - but, that's who I'm building for, so that logic doesn't really help much, but they were minor considering the monster I designed - many-many mortises, but, thanks to a square starting point it's coming along well. Next is the risers, Ebony plugs and then the small pieces her and there to finish it up - slow but steady (my client is a real A-hole).
> 
> Schroeder


You are a craftsman/artisan of action, not words. Like the comment about your Boss.


----------

